# I want it! But found on Pinterest.



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Boo Hoo for me.
Apparently a Lithuanian designer, aren’t they just the best?
Has anyone seen anything similar, for some reason I have the urge to knit this but no children to knit for.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Hand or machine knit? I have something similar in machine knit.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> Hand or machine knit? I have something similar in machine knit.


Thank for your response.
No machine here, wish I had one, got 10 life times of stash!
So looking for a hand knit pattern if such exists.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll have to look, I may have a booklet with several of those type patterns.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Really cute! I hope you find the pattern.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Does this help? https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/690123557/heavy-sweater-knitting-pattern-chunky


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Found another one with the motif https://www.etsy.com/listing/112981765/owl-hat-knitting-pattern-chouette?awc=6220_1619648036_8e3ca4e8e3dd7eebd462d862f7153805


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Found another one with the motif https://www.etsy.com/listing/112981765/owl-hat-knitting-pattern-chouette?awc=6220_1619648036_8e3ca4e8e3dd7eebd462d862f7153805


And another: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/labyrinth-owl


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The vest is on the designers? facebook page along with other owl designs, but she apparently makes them to sell. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The picture is so clear and sharp, I would get out my graph paper and work it out.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Cute vest.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

It is a beautiful owl. I hope you can work it out.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is very cute.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

rainie said:


> The picture is so clear and sharp, I would get out my graph paper and work it out.


Yes, that is what I thought too.
Should be able to count the stitches.
Last resort.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

this the owl?


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/572731277593021560/
pattern - use translator if needed
https://knitt.net/obrazec-uzora-sova.html

same owl, but a hat:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-ways-hat

knit version - just select English as your language:
http://solnyshko-v-karmashke.blogspot.com/2014/10/blog-post_20.html


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

berigora said:


> And another: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/labyrinth-owl


I like this one on a hat!
Thanks for the link ????


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

CALLI said:


> Yes, that is what I thought too.
> Should be able to count the stitches.
> Last resort.


Me too!


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Really cute, but even when I put English, the chart is not translated.
Someone mentioned a Machine Knit pattern, could you share where it can be found?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Leisure Arts knitting had vests/long sleeve sweaters with this Owl Motif...If you google it you might find it...


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

No children to knit for? Check the charities. Maybe a child in a woman's shelter would be thrilled to receive it, or maybe you can donate it at Christmas time to someone collecting toys and clothes for the needy. Or maybe find a friend with a child who would like it. And if you don't have such a friend, make a new one! Your possibilities are endless! It's a marvelous design!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Really cute, but even when I put English, the chart is not translated.
> Someone mentioned a Machine Knit pattern, could you share where it can be found?


The black squares are k[rs],p[ws]
The white squares are p[rs],k[ws]
The strange lines are cables, back and front https://www.dummies.com/crafts/knitting/designs-patterns/how-to-read-cable-charts/


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

rainie said:


> The black squares are k[rs],p[ws]
> The white squares are p[rs],k[ws]
> The strange lines are cables, back and front https://www.dummies.com/crafts/knitting/designs-patterns/how-to-read-cable-charts/


thank you for sharing...


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

rainie said:


> The black squares are k[rs],p[ws]
> The white squares are p[rs],k[ws]
> The strange lines are cables, back and front https://www.dummies.com/crafts/knitting/designs-patterns/how-to-read-cable-charts/


Thank you to all who contributed to this post.
I now have a slew of information to sort through and collate.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

rainie said:


> The picture is so clear and sharp, I would get out my graph paper and work it out.


Me too.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The owl hat pattern is in English on Ravelry. Paid pattern

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chouette


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

It is very pretty.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

CALLI said:


> Boo Hoo for me.
> Apparently a Lithuanian designer, aren't they just the best?
> Has anyone seen anything similar, for some reason I have the urge to knit this but no children to knit for.


You might be allowed to knit it for my young one. Her grandma, me, is a very slow knitter plus not good enough to chart the pattern from a picture.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely vest for a little one.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wise-owl-baby-vest
:sm01:


----------

